# L5-S1 16х10х14 мм в виде секвестра, что делать?



## Anna101 (27 Окт 2018)

Добрый день. Мне 29 лет  со спиной давно были проблемы , еще в 2013 году на МРТ  давали заключение : остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника . Циркулярная  грыжа диска l5-s1 до 7мм .циркулярная протрузия диска l4-5 до 3мм . Ретролистез l5 1ст. Лечение никакое не назначалось хотя я говорила что боли в спине  у меня примерно с 2009 года . через год я  сделала еще одно мрт   грыжи увеличились  уже показало L5-s1 7.5мм  L4/5 3мм .

Все это время боли были не постоянными  и болела только поясница. Сильно выраженные боли почти совпадали с женским циклом... Была в   2014 году с этими МРТ  в Госпиталь для ветеранов войн № 2. Там мне  сразу сказали что грыжу надо удалять и  ставить каике то пластины в позвоночник , операция бесплатная но за пластины надо будет заплатить ..   прием был по ОМС . После этого я была в Центр имени Н.И. Пирогова (на платном приеме) там  нейрохирург сказал что операцию  делать рано  сказал что надо заниматься ЛФК  при болях использовать мази НПВС . В конце 2017 года  ноябрь - декабрь  был переезд +ремонт сорвала спину   полторы недели  сидела на обезболивающих и мазях не могла разогнуться ходила буквой Г . В феврале месяце последовал еще один переезд с ремонтом. спина опять начал  болеть  пару  раз боль простреливала в ногу . мне назначили электрофорез с крипазимом 30 процедур , один диод ставили на спину второй на левую ногу ниже ягодицы. потом курс  массажа 10 процедур, спина перестала болеть  но иногда  ( редко ) болела ягодица .  

Летом   ягодица стала болеть чаще  думала что защемило грушевидную мышцу, потом  решила что это где то что то давит на седалищный нерв  пошла в поликлинику там терапевты и нервологи закормили таблетками ( без исследований) Диклофинак + мазь диклофенак ,вазовит ,мовалис 5 уколов  нейромультивит уколы 6шт  ,Мидокалм и т д. все это полностью боль не снимает  а по окончанию некоторых курсов боль стояла адская в ноге и ягодице, поясница болит только  если находиться долго ( час / два  )в согнутом положении в перед.  Решила пойти сделать МРТ 25.10.2018  в заключении написали Дрозальная медианно парадедианная в лево грыжа диска L5-S1 16х10х14мм .в виде секвестра с каудальной миграцией размер позвоночного канала до 7мм  с комперессией передней камеры дурального мешка . 

в Мрт центре  сказали что это огромная грыжа и при таких размерах люди обычно не ходят вообще.  в тот же день поехала к неврологу он сказал продолжать пить Аксамон и габапентин(  на день мрт  у меня был уже 11 день приема этих  таблеток).  и выписал направление  к нейрохирургу ( прием будет только 12 ноября )   была Физиотерапевта  она сказала  что так же нужна консультация  нейрохирурга и если он   то можно попробовать сначала 90 процедур  электрофореза с крипазимом. НО физиотерапевт и невролог  с недоверчивостью отнеслись к  заключениям и размерам грыжи  говорят что размеры не соответствуют моему состоянию.
сделали еще КТ но заключение  будет только 29,10,2018 . Есть ли толк  побывать  электрофорез или какие другие процедуры ? можно ли избежать  операции ?



это  старые мрт  2013 и 2014 год


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Окт 2018)

Покажите снимки последней МРТ.


----------



## Anna101 (27 Окт 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимки


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2018)

@Anna101, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (28 Окт 2018)

Anna101 написал(а):


> Есть ли толк побывать электрофорез или какие другие процедуры ?


Электрофорез с карипазимом для рассасывания грыжи делать смысла нет, я как то писал уже , что пациентка сделала 150 процедур без какого либо результата.. Если только он несколько снизит скованность мышц поясницы, что тоже не гарантировано. .
Грыжа большая и симптомы компрессии имеются.. Поэтому первична консультация нейрохирурга и совместно с ним уже принимать решение о операции. .. Предполагаю, что консервативное лечение значимого и достаточно быстрого эффекта не даст..


----------



## Anna101 (28 Окт 2018)

@AIR,  а УВП  тоже не вариант ?  Крайне не хотелось бы операцию делать

Ещё мучает вопрос про то в каком положении сейчас лучше спать? Сплю обычно на правом боку ( грыжа получается по МРТ смещена в лево)   кто то пишет что спать надо на той стороне где грыжа  и где болит ,кто то наоборот говорит что не надо. Не хотелось бы  просто что бы грыжа стала больше давить на нерв или еще куда .


----------



## Dimon wv (28 Окт 2018)

Здраствуйте у меня примерно такая же история. L5S1. Сделал мрт поехал в центр Пирогова к нейрохирургу он сказал срочно на операцию. Я очень сомневался по поводу операции. Поехал в Крым на море. Там 10 дней поплавал на море и все прошло. Соответственно от операции отказался. Примерно 3 месяца ничего вообще не болело. Потом кризис ужасные боли и жжение в области копчика и ягодиц, анемия. На ногах стоять мог минут 10 потом просто падал от боли. Обесбаливающие не помогали. Поехал в центр Пирогова к тому же врачу. Можно сказать не пришел а приполз. Меня прокапали стало немного легче. Через несколько дней сделали операцию и на следующий день выписали. Вот уже прошло 3 недели. Боль полностью исчезла но вот беда анемия осталась. Врач говорит если бы сделал раньше операцию то таких последствий не было бы. Анемия может пройти а может остаться навсегда. Сегодня первый раз сел за руль и немного проехался) с понедельника поробую бассейн.


----------



## Anna101 (28 Окт 2018)

@Dimon wv, а вам какую операцию делали ?  Микро или простую ?  Очень боюсь этих операций   в своей жизни перенесла одну операцию по удалению аневризмы и что то больше как то не хотелось бы  каких то операций, думала умру от страха пока до операционной довезут . Кстати место шрама  и вокруг  него   у кожи уже 7 лет как  чувствительность снижена. Прикосаться не очень приятно.

Ещё вопрос к врачам ! Есть ли  толк сейчас носить корсет ?  Я его покупала ещё в 2014 году. По совету нейрохирург из госпеталя ВОВ2  который советовал делать операцию,   но попав  к другому нейрохирург из Пирогова  это все в 2014 году он сказал корсет носить нельзя так как корсет ослабит мышцы  поясничного отдела .  кого в итоге лучше слушать ?  Уже голова кругом идёт вроде врачи одной итойже профессии  а советы совсем разные.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А. И.


----------



## Dimon wv (28 Окт 2018)

Мне делали операцию эндоскопом у меня разрез 1см. Первая моя операция. Очень боялся. Если бы не болело так сильно не согласился бы. А вообще по хорошему нужно было сделать ее давно. А не слушать мануальных терапевтов с их блокадами. Которые помогают буквально на пару недель а потом боль возвращается с большей силой.
По поводу корсета тоже его носил до операции. Но его целый день нельзя носить. Я одевал только когда работал физически. Не более 3х часов в день.


----------



## Dimon wv (28 Окт 2018)

Разрез почти зажил


----------



## Dimon wv (28 Окт 2018)

А у какого доктора Вы были в Пирогова?


----------



## dr.dreval (29 Окт 2018)

@Anna101, доброе утро. Показано оперативное вмешательство (можно удалить эндоскопически).


----------



## Anna101 (29 Окт 2018)

Получила сегодня заключение по КТ... Описание и размер отличается , кто был прав теперь не понятно...


----------



## Evpatiy (29 Окт 2018)

По мягким тканям ,грыжам и корешкам мрт информативней.
Как не меряй - грыжа просто конская на l5-s1
ИМХО
Кт- больше по костям дает информацию


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2018)

Удивительно, но при такой грыже человек чувствует себя лучьше чем некоторые с грыжами меньшего размера.


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Окт 2018)

Значит удачно вылезла и особо ничего не сдавила.


----------



## Anna101 (29 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Удивительно, но при такой грыже человек чувствует себя лучьше чем некоторые с грыжами меньшего размера.


Удивительно, НО страшно ...


32Ольга написал(а):


> Значит удачно вылезла и особо ничего не сдавила.


Да как я понимаю вылезла она не в самом удачном месте .

Кто знает габапентин таблетки .очень сильные или нет ?  Хотелось бы понять насколько они купируют боль.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2018)

Anna101 написал(а):


> Кто знает габапентин таблетки .очень сильные или нет ?  Хотелось бы понять насколько они купируют боль.


Даже если купируют, то временно. Все обезболивающие это не лечение, а только временное улучшение. Если есть возможность, то лучше не пить обезболивающие, чтобы не тормозить процесс уменьшения грыжи. А также не портить печень.


----------



## Evpatiy (29 Окт 2018)

Anna101 написал(а):


> Удивительно, НО страшно ...


Удалите эндоскопически,там диск не трогают,суставы тоже,разрез 1.5.см .Высосут секвестр из под корешка и выпишут через пару дней


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2018)

Эндоскопически это хороший вариант операции.


----------



## Evpatiy (29 Окт 2018)

Не каждую большую грыжу можно эндоскопом достать,но у Вас есть возможность(по словам Уважаемого Максима Дмитриевича) отделаться малой кровью.


----------



## Anna101 (29 Окт 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Удалите эндоскопически,там диск не трогают,суставы тоже,разрез 1.5.см .Высосут секвестр из под корешка и выпишут через пару дней


Ну на это тоже трудно решиться . если бы  было все просто и не было бы   столько возможных последствий не приятных думаю люди бы без раздумья  шли бы на операции .  тут мало ещё того что куча последствий так ещё найти адекватного  знающего врача трудно.

У меня была одна операция на венах о которой заранее договаривались с хирургом ему на 100% доверяла так как знала его очень долго. ! Договаривались с ним на общий наркоз  (был вариант эпидурального наркоза ещё ) от нехо отказалась что бы не слышать и не видеть всего процесса  да и как тотакие уколы в спину делать не хотелось. В итоге   меня увезли  на операцию  в операционной анестезиологии с медсестрами пытались сделать насильно  эпидуральную анестезию. Я была в шоке  от этого!! В итоге мне повезло  в том что у мужчины которого оперерировали до меня открылось кровотечение и его экстренно привезли  именно в эту операционную и мою операцию перенесли . в итоге там все получили по шапке от хирурга , кто пытался насильно сделать эту анестезию  но после этого  как то к операциям и всему этому отношусь не очень позетивно.


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Окт 2018)

@Anna101, Анна, Вы в Москве? Почему не хотите доехать до клиники доктора Ступина в Люберцы? Я сама лечилась у него с огромной грыжей 13 мм.


----------



## Anna101 (29 Окт 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Anna101, Анна, Вы в Москве? Почему не хотите доехать до клиники доктора Ступина в Люберцы? Я сама лечилась у него с огромной грыжей 13 мм.


Сегодня пришлось уехать по работе , вернусь только через неделю .Слышала и читала  про доктора Ступина ,писала ему что бы он при возможности  посмотрел мою тему но пока он не ответил.


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Окт 2018)

А Вы Анна отчаянная) работаете, да ещё в командировку уехали. Я ползала и на больничном просидела 1,5 месяца. Значит не все так плохо, значит рано Вам на операцию, ИМХО


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Окт 2018)

Согласен с @32Ольга, Большой размер грыжи не всегда является 100% необходимостью делать операцию. Главное это самочувствие.


----------



## Anna101 (30 Окт 2018)

Не могла сегодня уснуть ночью,  прокручивала все видео и  тексты про грыжи и у меня возник вопрос . Если  грыжа рассасывается при воспалительном процессе  и при хорошем питании ,хорошем кровообращении  тканей которые находятся рядом с грыжей почему тогда не назначают перцовый пластырь ? Если я правильно понимаю его действие ,то он  действует раздражителей на коже за счёт чего  происходит прилив  крови к месту где он размещен  а значит хорошее кровообращение (больше кислорода и т д ) а это ведь то что надо для регенерации повреждения тканей . плюс он купирует частично боль и  расслабляет мышцы за счёт травы Белладонны.   Все таблетки которые снимают боль у них указано что они снимают восполнение  кроме как купируют боль. Так может лучше пластырь применять   или как дополнительное  средство для лучшего питания тканей ? Кто что про это слышал ?


----------



## Anna101 (30 Окт 2018)

@Dimon wv, я вам ссылку кину на врача в лс

@AIR, @dr.dreval, @Владимир Воротынцев, Спасибо за уделенное время и ваше мнение.  Жду приёма у нейрохирурга 12 ноября посмотрим что он скажет...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2018)

Anna101 написал(а):


> Сегодня пришлось уехать по работе , вернусь только через неделю .Слышала и читала  про доктора Ступина ,писала ему что бы он при возможности  посмотрел мою тему но пока он не ответил.


А что ответить?
Оперироваться или нет? Так это Вам решать.
На работу ходите, в штаны не писяете, слабости в ноге нет, боль терпимая - показания к операции больше профилактические, а значит решать Вам.
Вот только показаний к железу не вижу.


----------



## Dimon wv (1 Ноя 2018)

Anna101 написал(а):


> Не могла сегодня уснуть ночью,  прокручивала все видео и  тексты про грыжи и у меня возник вопрос . Если  грыжа рассасывается при воспалительном процессе  и при хорошем питании ,хорошем кровообращении  тканей которые находятся рядом с грыжей почему тогда не назначают перцовый пластырь ?


Грыжу нельзя греть ни мазями ни пластырем ни горячей ванной. При нагревании любая материя расширяется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2018)

Dimon wv написал(а):


> Грыжу нельзя греть ни мазями ни пластырем ни горячей ванной. При нагревании любая материя расширяется.


Только для этого надо чтобы тепло дошло на эту глубину.
А теперь возьмите градусник и поставьте его как можно ближе к грыже, то есть в то месте которым какаем.
Тщательно натираем поясницу и ягодицы 2 см разогревающей мази.
И наблюдаем за температурой.
Жду результата.

В путаете тепло в первые три дня острой боли и после.
И путаете общее и местное тепло.


----------



## Anna101 (1 Ноя 2018)

Перцовый пластерь  не разогревает насколько я знаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

Не разогревает. Можно пользоваться.


----------



## Anna101 (2 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не разогревает. Можно пользоваться.


 Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Katerina89 (9 Ноя 2018)

@Anna101, здравствуйте, отпишитесь по поводу грыжи что решили ?


----------



## Anna101 (10 Ноя 2018)

@Katerina89, добрый день. В понедельник иду к нейрохирургу  и там уже буду решать что делать . Вечером отпишусь расскажу что скажут .


----------



## Anna101 (12 Ноя 2018)

Была сегодня у нейрохирурга . Как прокомментировать прием  даже не знаю  больше вопросов и непонимания вызвало чем было до этого ...

Врач не стал смотреть описание мрт, распечатанные снимки сказал  дать диск . Просто с диска открыл грыжу глянул  на глаз сказал тут 18-20 мм. Вам надоело жить с болью  вы готовы делать операцию?  Я сказала что хотела бы рассмотреть все варианты  включая консервативное лечение . Он сказал что у меня все показания к операции и кроме операции НИЧЕГО предложить не может так как он Хирург.  На тот момент  общения с  ним, я только ему сказала что были боли в ноге ... Пыталась уточнить какой вид операции  он хочет и может предложить не названия метода  не на чем основан он не сказал. Единственное что получилось выяснить  это  что он делает разрез примерно 2 см  и удалит грыжу.    Пыталась выяснить как проходить  восстановление (реабилитация )  после операции  все тоже как то размыто . Когда задала этот вопрос  получила  не ответ а вопрос а что для вас реабилитация ?


----------



## Katerina89 (12 Ноя 2018)

Ну такая же фигня врачи даже не смотрят описание ничего говорят только операция  типа мне консервативное лечение не поможет . Мне так говорили даже когда грыжа была 6 мм . А сейчас 10 уже тем более операция .


----------



## Anna101 (12 Ноя 2018)

я что то даже  растерялась  от его вопроса . Как бы понятно что в реабилитацию какие то программы должны  входить  лфк процедуры и т д . но от него  я ничего не услышала !  он сказал только что в больнице держат 7 дней обычно и сидеть после операции нельзя  1,5-2 месяца.  к этому моменту я перед ним постояла на носках  и  сказала  что уже с субботы я не принимаю обезболивающие Габапентини  таких болей как было нет . могу ходить, стоять, спать  единственное при наклонах и поворотах бывает стреляет  и иногда немеют пальцы на ноге но только если долго в одном положении была и потом резко его сменила.  Разговор о операции и реабилитации  проходил  непонятным образом и я решила спросить про консервативное лечение.  Сказала что физиотерапевт готова назначить процедуры электрофореза с карипазимом лфк и т д если если нейрохирург не будет против. Мне сказали что электрофорез с этим препаратом настолько огромную грыжу не уберет и потом будут опять появляться в этом месте грыжи . про консервативное лечение сказал что хотите пробуйте  его мнение  нужна только операция. Попробовала  узнать что грыжа может сама уменьшаться  сказал что может НО может  срастись с нервом ( корешком )  капсулироваться и  закостенеть, а дальше если она будет уменьшаться в размере будет тянуть за собой нервный корешок   такое бывает ??  я о таком не слышала  и  даже не знаю как теперь на это реагировать. 

дальше он вернулся к теме операции ,что надо делать операцию иначе буду ходить потом под себя но это  решать только мне .  Я говорю ну как бы если  болей меньше намного стало то может пока есть  шанс  консервативно все же полечить потому что еще в 2014 году мне предлагали делать операцию при грыже в 7,5мм  и ставить титановые  пластины  и тут же в другой больнице говорили что не надо оперировать  надо делать лфк и операция только если будет отниматься нога .  И тут я не знаю что так повлияло на   этого доктора он тоже начал говорить что  даа вам бы наверно реально  титановую пластину поставить - даа я бы вам думаю поставил  пластину эту что бы она вам позвоночник держала ...

Еще спрашивала  могло ли  повлиять  на увеличение  ( появления )грыжи  то что у меня мышцы спины постоянно в сильном напряжении  ( даже если я просто стою или сижу )  ?  я прям  чувствую как меня с двух сторон от позвоночника  сдавливает.  Он сказал что это последствия грыжи   якобы  когда появилась грыжа у меня начала болеть спина  или там какой то импульс  был который дал сигнал моему телу изогнуться так что бы у меня ничего не болело  и поэтому  мышцы у меня в напряжении. Ответ из серии ШАЛОМ  или мне так показалось  ?   напряжение у меня это было еще до того как  появились боли .  в итоге выписал он мне направление на операцию  с бумажке осмотра указанно что он проверил все мои рефлексы  и т д  но что то я не помню что бы он проверял это...  Куда податься  то в итоге я так и не поняла ... можно ли реально делать  процедуры какие УВТ , электрофорез или еще что или нет  ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2018)

Давайте еще раз.
Операция:
Показания к операции у Вас есть.
Показания плановые и решать Вам.


Титан:
Показания к установке титана у Вас есть.
Показания профилактические и решать Вам.

Осложнения:
Процент осложнений при операции и без операции при вашей клинической картине и данных МРТ приблизительно равны.

Время:
Восстановление после операции занимает от 1 до 3 месяцев в большинстве случаев.
Лечение без операции занимает от 1 до 12 месяцев
Но операция остается в запасе.

Я понимаю, что Вам тяжело принимать решение, но надо.
Ориентируетесь всегда по самочувствию на данный момент.
Примите решение консервативно лечиться, будем формировать программу лечения.
Примите решение оперироваться, будем формировать программу восстановления.


----------



## Anna101 (28 Дек 2018)

Прошло чуть больше месяца с моего крайнего сообщения..  Решила лечиться консервативно.  Месяц вообщем выдался очень сложный, много разных поездок и хлопот. Спина можно сказать что не болит. Иногда  бывают боли в ягодице, редко доходят до колена ( раньше доходили иногда до пятки )  на левой ноге онемение на пальцах  почти прошло, осталось небольшое онемение кожи в районе голени.  Из лечения - вчера была 7я процедура токов с новакаином. Физиотерапевт из поликлиники сказала сделать перерыв на праздники и дальше уже смотреть какие ещё процедуры назначать.  Другой физиотерапевт  который замещал её пока она была на больничном хотел направить на ЛФК и даже выписал уже направление ,но через пару  дней из больничного вернулся мой врач и сказала сначала надо делать токи  потом ЛфК  побоялась что прискручиванияз или каких то упражнениях которые дадут на занятиях меня может заклинить или ухудшить состояние.

Очень хочется залесть на эллипсоид, сбросить немного лишних кг . сейчас при росте 156.  55кг  как мне говорили идеальный вес должен быть  45-50кг  вот не знаю стоит ли сейчас заниматься или нет ?



Да ещё думаю  в феврале сделать повторное МРТ.  
Крайнее МРТ делала 25го октября 2018 . хватит ли такого промежутка времени что бы увидеть какие то изменения ? Если боли стихают постепенно значит грыжа должна уменьшаться ?


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Дек 2018)

@Anna101, А я бы лучше гилограммы питанием сбросил, чем тренажером. Так будит безопаснее для позвоночника. Хотя движение тоже надо, но если стоит цель любой ценой сбросить вес, можно и перетрудиться. К томуже у вас он не критически большой этот вес.


----------



## Anna101 (6 Янв 2019)

Вопрос совсем наверно не в тему но может кто то из врачей подскажет... Сегодня вечером попала в аварию ударилась головой то ли об стекло то ли об стойку... Сознание не теряла но место удара сильно болело минут 20  иногда пульсирующая, была лёгкая тошнота  где то на протяжении часа. Вызвали скорую врачь осмотрел сказал что сотрясения нет , рассечений нет гематом она тоже не видет записали как ушиб мягких тканей теменной части . (удар был с права  в  верхней часть головы)  дала какую то кислую таблетку я была в состоянии шока поэтому даже не спросила что это.  

От госпитализации пришлось отказаться , помню что врач сказал что надо купить таблетки глицына  вроде какую дозировку она сказала  не помню а может и не говорили  потмрю что сказала 4- 5штук выпить. У меня глицын по 100мг  я выпила 3 шт.  Сколько надо пить эти таблетки и как все же дозировку должна быть? Вообще от них есть какой то толк ? Правая часть головы гудит так же присутствует лёгкая боль. Вообще в правой стороне головы дискомфортное состояние, не могу понять то ли лёгкое давление  есть или это просто после ушиба так отходит все..  

Стоит ли идти делать МРТ , рентген или ещё что то ?  Не может ли там быть какой то внутренней гематомы  или ещё чего страшного ?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Янв 2019)

@Anna101, Спросите у @Доктор Ступин,
А позвоночник не пострадал?


----------



## Anna101 (6 Янв 2019)

Позвоночник не беспокоит хотя в аптеке советовали на всякий сделать рентген шеи и  говорят часто бывают проблемы при таких авариях и  под шоком люди уходят домой а потом на следующей день узнают о своих проблемах с позвоночником.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Янв 2019)

Правильно посоветовали. Только это нужно МРТ наверное делать и рентген с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Anna101 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александр_100,  знать бы что делать точно.. Сейчас ещё праздники у нас на всю поликлинику по расписанию два терапевта только работает..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2019)

Травмпункт всегда открыт.
А раз голова гудит, то есть сотрясение.


----------



## Ant56 (21 Янв 2019)

@Anna101, как у вас дела? Как грыжа? Полегчало? Как и чем лечитесь?


----------



## Anna101 (21 Янв 2019)

@Ant56, добрый день. МРТ пока не делала повторное (думаю ещё пока рано)... По уровню боли не сравниться то что бы до в октябре месяце , не могу сказать что боли вообще не бывает так как иногда все же бывают прострелы но это все секундные моменты.  Стараюсь ничего тяжелова не поднимать ,если сумки или пакеты из магазина то не больше 3кг .  это не удобно но поняла что лучше 10раз сходить в магазин чем потом сидеть на таблетках и уколах...  Обезболивающие не принемаю сейчас вообще последним таблетки что принимала  это было в ноябре 2018.  В конце декабря отходила на Токи  с новакаином 7процедур. После праздников должна была повтопна появиться у физиотерапевта для продолжения лечения но пока не получается , то авария потом   лежала с отравлением((

С отравление когда лежала температура была 37.2 но вся спина болела  и кости и мышцы как будто меня палками били !   Когда стало легче общим симптомы отравления стали проходить решила пойти приготовить покушать  стоило мне простоять час у плиты как в доль всего позвоночника все мышцы  превратились  как в стальной корсет который начал давить со всех сторон на позвоночник  сразу пошла легла на апликатор Кузнецова ..  Потом ещё дня два отходили мышцы , наверно надо было ещё подождать день ,два и потом только вставать что то делать..

Сейчас  вообще чувствую себя нормально , стараюсь избегать не правильных каких то поз  когда сижу ,стою ... Взяли собачку , что бы можно было ходить гулять ,а то одной скучно ))


----------



## Риммочка (15 Фев 2019)

@32Ольга, Ольга, добрый день. Как вы себя чувствуете? Грыжа не беспокоит?


----------

